# Help choosing new bow



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

Come on over to the Gander Mtn. on Hall road. I'll be in from 12-6 Let's talk.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

I was in the same boat as you before buying my bow a few days ago. I would seriously recommend you go see the techs at MJC Archery on 15 Mile just east of Groesbeck. They have a really good selection of bows. They have knowledgable techs that can actually fit you with a bow and help you tune it. Most important they will let you shoot bows to try them out. I really recommend shooting as many as you can. Don't go based on the recommendations of others. What feels good to someone else may feel horrible to you.  Every shooter has a particular style and taste. Choose a bow that fits yours not your buddies.


----------



## 454casull (Jan 6, 2005)

I keep forgetting KD outdoors in Waterford.


----------



## bucknasty11208 (Jan 21, 2009)

Ralphy said:


> I bought my son one of those awfull pse x- force, for those of you that dont know Pete Sheply took the company back over because they were making junk. Since he is back there bows are really second to nothing out there . They have a lifetime warranty so whats the big deal anyway. I was and still love a hoyt shooter as was my son, it was time for a new bow so I got him a x-force. It shoots 352 fps is quiet and smooth. I'm not going to sit hear and say pse is the best bows you can buy because that is personal preferance and to each there own. Go shoot one before you knock it if you don't like try some others, there are a lot of nice bows out ther today to choose from. I had a bear truth that I thought was awsome I sold it due to back surgery, but for the money bear makes some awsome equipment also, the only drawback is that I heard that they were made in china.


Pretty sure that the Bear bows aren't made in China. I live in Gainesville, Fl about 1 mile from their manufacturing facility and spend way too much time and money over at their pro shop!:lol::lol:

As far as a new bow, it all comes down to personal preference and what feels the best to you. Like everone else will tell you, get out there and test shoot several models to find the one you like best. Ive heard good and bad about almost every bow out there.....and yes, even the almighty Matthews!:lol::lol:


----------



## cbgale2 (Oct 21, 2008)

Owned a PSE (piece of ____ equipment) once. Till the limb split down the middle, luckily it didnt blow up in my face, got that fixed under warranty which still cost me money to have it fixed somehow and sold that hunk of junk to the lowest bidder. 

Find yourself a nice used BowTech, take a look on Archery Talk. Bought a 2008 Bowtech Commander for $350 yesterday.


----------



## topcide (Nov 20, 2009)

First of all good thing you didn't get hurt when that sucker blew up. That sucks your limb split, sounds like a dry fire may have occured or maybe a random defect in the limb. I'm guessing you had to pay to ship something back to PSE which is never fun, but it's nice to know if I ever have an issue that PSE will take care of it with just the cost of shipping. 
I don't work for PSE or anyting, but i'm completely happy with mine and have never had an issue with it at all. But hey, diff strokes for diff folks.

Personally, I have a thing against buying a used bow, because you never know what you are getting. May have been dry fired, dropped from a treestand, ETC. Obivously if you know the guy and trust them it's another story.


----------



## hoyt001 (Mar 8, 2006)

hi guido! I have a use (3 yrs old?) martin phantom ,quiver string loop case ,sight release....50-65# adjustable draw...for $200......and a hoyt trykon 60-70# ,limb savers ,fast bow shoot sweet,can and a half...$300...517-442 -9102


----------



## 3fingervic (Jan 28, 2009)

Go to Pro Bait & Tackle on Jefferson. Look at the different bows, see witch grips/draw cycle you like, then go to this site.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/

See if they have what you're looking for in the classifieds.


----------



## Dynrat (Jun 13, 2003)

3fingervic said:


> Go to Pro Bait & Tackle on Jefferson. Look at the different bows, see witch grips/draw cycle you like, then go to this site.http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/
> 
> See if they have what you're looking for in the classifieds.


Sorry Vic but if the Pro Bait & Tackle you are talking about is the one on Jefferson just south of Crocker they closed their doors several months ago. They are no longer in business.


----------

